
Ivanka and Don Jr.’S Fight to Succeed Their Father - jcroll
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/10/trump-dynasty/596674/
======
mashevloff
It's a stark contrast from the Obama's who worked hard to ensure their
children led normal childlike lives

------
a3n
You mean like, which one is trying to convince the other one to do it?

